# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chỉ với 2 USD đạp xe vòng quanh thế giới 10 năm

## hangnt

(didau.org) - Anh Keiichi Iwasaki, người Nhật Bản đã bắt đầu đi du lịch thế giới từ năm 2001. Sau 10 năm rong ruổi qua nhiều nước trên thế giới, dường như anh vẫn chưa có ý định kết thúc hành trình của mình.

Từng ước mơ về việc bỏ lại mọi thứ phía sau và rong ruổi đây đó, 10 năm trước, khi mới 28 tuổi, anh Keiichi Iwasaki đã quyết tâm biến ước mơ đó thành hiện thực. Tuy nhiên, anh không đi bằng máy bay hay bằng thuyền, mà chọn cách đạp xe vòng quanh thế giới.

Chuyến hành trình của anh bắt đầu vào tháng 4/2001, khi Iwasaki rời nhà ở Maebashi, Nhật Bản chỉ với 160 yen trong túi (tương đương 2 USD). Lúc đầu, anh chỉ có ý định đạp xe xuyên Nhật, nhưng vì quá mê đạp xe, Keiichi sau đó bắt một chuyến phà tới Hàn Quốc và chưa quay về nhà kể từ đó. Chi phí đi đường anh kiếm được bằng cách biểu diễn ảo thuật trên đường phố.



Tháng 9/2002 tại Campuchia
2 năm trước, anh đang ở Thụy Sĩ và chuẩn bị leo lên ngọn núi Mont Blanc, nóc nhà của châu Âu. Keiichi không chỉ đạt được mục đích mà còn thực hiện điều đó ấn tượng hơn nhiều khi leo lên đỉnh Everest.

Sau thành tích này, Keiichi đã đạp xe tới Liechtenstein, Áo, Pháp, Monaco, Malta và Italia với chiếc xe đạp mà anh mua ở Tây Ban Nha 2 năm trước. Đây là chiếc thứ 5 sau khi 2 chiếc bị hỏng và 2 chiếc khác bị lấy trộm.

Keiichi chưa từng trở về quê nhà Nhật Bản kể từ năm 2002. Anh nói rằng thỉnh thoảng nhớ gia đình và bạn bè ở quê nhà, mặc dù Skype và email giúp anh thường xuyên liên lạc với họ. Bố mẹ đã đi thăm anh 5 lần và vài người bạn cũng gặp anh trong chuyến hành trình.



Keiichi biểu diễn ảo thuật trên đường phố Italia.
Keiichi hiện không vội rời khỏi Italia, nơi mà anh rất thích kiến trúc lịch sử và tất nhiên là món pizza, rượu, món kem gelato, nhưng anh hy vọng châu Phi sẽ là điểm đến tiếp theo. Trong vòng 5 năm tới, anh dự định đạp xe đi qua Bắc và Nam Mỹ. Sau cùng? Có lẽ một chuyến đi nhanh trở về Nhật Bản để ăn những món Nhật thực thụ. Sau đó, Keiichi hy vọng tiếp tục đi vòng quanh thế giới bằng thuyền.

Mặc dù thỉnh thoảng phải vật lộn với nỗi nhớ nhà da diết, Keiichi vẫn có kế hoạch tiếp tục chuyến hành trình cho đến khi còn có cảm xúc và sự tò mò khám phá thế giới. Anh dự định sẽ viết một cuốn sách về chuyến du lịch của mình.



Tháng 5/2003: Chiếc xe đạp và lều của anh trên con đường tuyết phủ ở Tây Tạng



Tháng 12/2004 trước đền Taj Mahal, Ấn Độ



Chinh phục đỉnh Everest năm 2005



Năm 2006 ở Pakistan



Biểu diễn ảo thuật kiếm tiền du lịch năm 2006





Tháng 3/2009





Chinh phục đỉnh Mont Blanc, nóc nhà Châu Âu
_Nguồn: bưu điện_

----------

